# Kickapoo Cavern State Park, Texas



## homeless (Feb 4, 2018)

*Kickapoo Cavern State Park, Texas*
Its very interesting here, quiet and calm. As you walk through the hills, its like my ears are ringing with silence. As I hear the wind blowing up from the valley’s one foggy morning, I can see the fog rolling up over the brush. The wind here has a different kind of sound to it that I can not really describe. I think I am hearing a sound as if its possibly a car coming, only to see the sound is coming from a lone tree. I can understand how long ago people might feel the land is talking to them. Read More:


----------

